# Streaming Jazz games



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Well.....dang.

It looks like I'll be going another year without watching Jazz games. This will be year #2. I'm not willing to subscribe to DirectTV (or Dish for that matter). That pretty much leaves no legal alternatives for me to stream games. 









What the Utah Jazz are saying about streaming options


The Utah Jazz addressed streaming games as fans have been unhappy that there is not a very viable option to do so.




www.deseret.com






I guess I have two options:
1. stream by illegal options
2. continue to enjoy life without the Jazz.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Need to go back to the old days when there were only 3 network TV stations and 1 PSB until BYU started up their station. But none of them broadcast the Utah Stars ball games unless it was the networks game of the week on Sunday. 

When you were out of the Wasatch Front area you played with the AM radio until you found a station that would fade in and out as you tried to listen to what what happening. 

Life was so much simpler back then.

Now if you have a smart phone you can get free apps that give you a pretty good description of what is going on live-time but that is about it.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It truly sucks for those of us that chose to cut the cords. Can't watch home games of our only pro level sports team.

I don't blame the networks for being greedy because that's what they exist to be. I do blame the Jazz owners for agreeing to the contract.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Well.....dang.
> 
> It looks like I'll be going another year without watching Jazz games. This will be year #2. I'm not willing to subscribe to DirectTV (or Dish for that matter). That pretty much leaves no legal alternatives for me to stream games.
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you. Err.................., maybe not. At least Locke isn't Bolerjack. 

Chord cutting has hit the cable and satellite providers hard. Which does affect sports teams TV revenue. The move is no surprise from a business standpoint. 

PBH, who is your internet provider where you live that gives you decent enough service to stream sports? Here in Springville, our internet is terrible, and there haven't been too many palatable alternatives when we have tried to shop it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The Jazz are dropping the ball on their fans on this one big time!

Too bad, they’ve got a fun team to watch, and more than half their fans in the state won’t even be able to watch them.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

3. listen on the radio -- but only if we can pick up 1160AM. (I don't even know how to get to the AM band in my wife's new car!). Locke makes it worth the effort of finding out.


At my house (Cedar City) we use InfoWest for wireless internet service. We don't have any other options (no cable service, and South Central did not run fiber out here - we're in the stix). 
We used to use AWI Networks, but InfoWest bought them out. The service has been worse since the buyout -- but it is still pretty good. We have a 50mb connection at my house, paid for by my work. That's enough for all of us to stream what we want, and I can still work if I need to.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I cannot stand listening to Locke. Going back to his days of having a radio show, he is unbearable for me. The prospect of listening to a game broadcast by him makes me want to jab my eyeballs out with a red-hot poker!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I cannot stand listening to Bolerjack. Going back to his days of college football, he is unbearable for me. The prospect of listening to a game broadcast by him makes me want to jab my eyeballs out with a red-hot poker!


(I'm not trying to assume that you are a bolerjack fan)

Locke talks basketball, during a basketball broadcast. He provides statistics relevant to the game. He get's excited and is passionate.
Bolerjack talks about everything, except basketball. Basketball is a game he simply does not understand. His use of pre-practiced cliches isn't funny, but rather embarrassing. He took a budding young protege with potential (Matt Harpring) and turned him into his buffoon sidekick. Ron Boone is a pleasant relief when he joins the broadcast and, sadly, provides the brains to the commentary.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m neither a fan of or against Bolerjack. He’s fine…not great, not terrible.

Locke has the most annoying voice on the planet. Like nails on a chalkboard. Not even mentioning how arrogant he is…he just bothers me beyond belief.

The fact that you think Harpring was good tells me a lot. He was also really bad.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> 3. listen on the radio -- but only if we can pick up 1160AM. (I don't even know how to get to the AM band in my wife's new car!). Locke makes it worth the effort of finding out.
> 
> 
> At my house (Cedar City) we use InfoWest for wireless internet service. We don't have any other options (no cable service, and South Central did not run fiber out here - we're in the stix).
> We used to use AWI Networks, but InfoWest bought them out. The service has been worse since the buyout -- but it is still pretty good. We have a 50mb connection at my house, paid for by my work. That's enough for all of us to stream what we want, and I can still work if I need to.



It seemed that while on my frequent forays to visit the in-laws in Delta that one of the Central Utah radio stations carried Jazz games. (I do believe it was an AM station though. ) Might be worth a look for a big game. 

On your wireless internet, does inclement weather disrupt your service any? I need to do something with my current internet situation, as it is getting unbearable. 

A couple more general thoughts on the Jazz broadcasts. 

1. I really like Thurl. He is knowledgeable, well spoken, and doesn't get sucked into the vortex of Bolerjacks buffoonery. Harpring seems to get worse every year and I used to like his contribution but now he seems more interested in Chick-fil-a. 

2. Since I usually work fairly late, my evening drive time is usually during game time, and I will have Locke on going home. Yes, he does have a nails on chalkboard delivery. But he is kind of the anti-Bolerjack, in that he is well prepared, and has relevant insights. I guess he has grown on me some over the years.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

This may push me to cut the cord. I have had Dish for several years now. The ONLY reason I have kept Dish is that I can get AT&T Sportsnet to watch the Jazz. Well, I just found out that Dish and AT&T are in a pissing match so Dish has decided to drop AT&T Sportsnet. No Jazz games. This sucks big time. I have watched every single game for the past 3-4 years. It looks like it may be time to give up basketball...


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I stream everything...no cable or satellite subscription. So, I pay the 84.95 a month for Directv Stream to get Jazz games. I like it much more than I did having satellite, and my internet provider--infowest--has given me no issues with live streaming sports (that Cardinals-Dodgers game last night was pretty dang good!).


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

NHS said:


> This may push me to cut the cord. I have had Dish for several years now. The ONLY reason I have kept Dish is that I can get AT&T Sportsnet to watch the Jazz. Well, I just found out that Dish and AT&T are in a pissing match so Dish has decided to drop AT&T Sportsnet. No Jazz games. This sucks big time. I have watched every single game for the past 3-4 years. It looks like it may be time to give up basketball...


I have a friend who switches back and forth from Dish to Direct TV when the contract runs out just for the perks that he gets when he switches. So far that I know of Direct will still broadcast the Jazz games


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> The fact that you think Harpring was good tells me a lot. He was also really bad.


I never said he was good. I said he was young and had potential. As a former player, I felt he potentially had knowledge and experience of the game that I (as a viewer) would enjoy. Unfortunately that potential never surfaced. I fault Bolerjack for some of that.



Catherder said:


> On your wireless internet, does inclement weather disrupt your service any? I need to do something with my current internet situation, as it is getting unbearable.


Regarding wireless internet and weather -- it depends. It depends on the frequencies used by your provider, as well as other factors like "line of site", antenna style, etc. For example, my Dish Network antenna would often times quit working due to snow sticking to the dish. With wireless internet, some frequencies are better able to handle line-of-site objects (like trees) than others. Many providers are starting to utilize shorter distance radios pointed to centrally located antennas -- like another users home. This is what I have at my house -- the initial installation worked fine until spring came, and some trees leafed out. My signal was then "obscured" and very poor. They have since pointed me to a different antenna, and it has worked much better the rest of the summer.

Others may still use longer distance radios to point to centrally located towers -- like a tower out on a mountain range overlooking a town. This significantly reduces issues like I had above with trees obscuring the signal.
Here at work we have an FCC licensed radio that shoots about 15 miles to it's tower. We have a 200mb up/down connection. We almost never have issues related to weather with it.

Another option, which I'll be testing here at work in the coming months, is Starlink. It might not be the solution just yet, but I do think that it may be a good solution for those who currently do not have access to fiber, or other internet connection options.



Catherder said:


> A couple more general thoughts on the Jazz broadcasts.
> 
> 1. I really like Thurl.
> 
> 2. Yes, he [Locke] does have a nails on chalkboard delivery. But he is kind of the anti-Bolerjack, in that he is well prepared, and has relevant insights. I guess he has grown on me some over the years.


I agree with 1 and 2 above.

I'd also like to add that I think Bolerjack also prepares. I think he sits in his hotel room on "off" nights and practices in front of a mirror:

"ThreepoinTability! No, that didn't come out just right. ThreePointaBility. Hmmm....close. ThreePointabiliTy!. Nope, that was bad. threepoinTaBiliTy. Oh! I liked that! OK, now I'll use that comment at Q1 minute 3:39. Mark that down....
...and then be sure to pause and allow Matty his Zion's Bank statement -- comment that he should practice it more at the hotel in front of a mirror...."


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I will try not to judge you too harshly for your misplaced confidence in Harpring. It will be difficult, but I’ll try to overlook that. The Locke love though? That’s nearing the unpardonable sin! He is SO annoying!

Thurl is lights out, though. I like me some Big T.

PS- The Jazz really should have to answer why they were okay cutting off half their fans from being able to watch this year. Not good timing to be turning people away, as they have a very small window to win big here. Very small.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

A good sports announcer adds to the entertainment of the game. The bad ones try to be the entertainment. Both Locke and Bolerjack are at fault in trying to be the entertainment too much. The good ones make the games more enjoyable to watch...like Madden and Sumerall with the old NFL games, Vin Scully was phenomenal as a MLB announcer, and Al Michaels is iconic across a wide range including Olympics coverage. Some, though, are simply unbearable. For me, Bolerjack is one...as is Alex Rodriguez for MLB games and the old BYU football guy Paul James was.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Most sportscasters get into trouble when the game gets out of hand one way or another and they start ad-libbing.


----------



## DEERHNTR (Oct 7, 2021)

I feel like I lucked into the best package in the world with Comcast. I don't think they even understand what I have. I pay 80 bucks a month that includes 100mbps internet a month and Basic Cable when I use my cable box, BUT when I use the xfinity stream app on my phone and on my roku player on my tv I get most channels, including ESPN and ESPN 2, the Pac 12 Network and the holy grail, ATT Sports network, randomly I started getting it in HD and have a small amount of recording, enough to to have a few games on there, and still try to be a good dad/husband and watch the games after they go to bed. The only games I miss are when the games are the Utes or BYU if they are CBS Sports Network. 80 Bucks for my internet and tv very much worth it for me, I have had this package now for 8 or 9 years and I just call once a year to re-up on a contract to keep my price low. In 9 years it has only gone up about 10 or 15 dollars. I can even take my cable box which we don't even have plugged in and could save another 5. 

If it came down to it I think I would be willing to pay 120 bucks total for tv/internet. If that is too much look where you can save 50 to 150 bucks a month in other ways. Check to see how many streaming services you are using, Netflix, Hulu, Disney+, Peackock, etc. They start to add up. Are you paying out the ears on your phone bill? I go through total wireless and pay 60 bucks total for me and my wife and I get verizon signal and 30 gigs of internet a month. Xfinity has cell service you can get included for free, especially if you don't use any internet really on your phone. It is Verizon based as well. If I didn't go through Xfinity I would probably look next at Dish, as Directv gets expensive really quick, but sounds like they lost the jazz channel which stinks. 

Hopefully the Jazz come out with something better soon, but for me for now I can't miss the Jazz right now, and usually Utes football, but this year they are not good at all.


----------



## bfrankl (Jan 28, 2021)

It's becoming increasingly challenging to be a pro sports fan! They make it so difficult to catch a live game. Football may be gaining traction as the most popular just because it's the easiest to view. I really hope professional sports adapt to the times and find a way to offer some kind of affordable streaming service that doesn't require cable.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Does this help any?









Utah Jazz announce game streaming option


fuboTV will start carrying AT&T SportsNet Rocky Mountain, which will allow viewers to see Utah Jazz, Las Vegas Golden Knights and Colorado Rockies games.




www.deseret.com


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, it might save me $20 a month...


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

I had FuboTV for a while before I moved into a place that "provided" satellite (at noticably more than market rate, of course) and was pretty happy with them. It helped that I had fiber internet at that place too, but I had fewer issues with them than I'd had with satellite before and liked the channel lineup.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'll have to look into Fubo. I'm not to excited about another service (@ $65/month) - but maybe I could drop one of the other services (Disney+Hulu?).


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

ugh. So games carried on TBS / TNT are not broadcast on AT&T Sports RockyMtn. Fubo doesn't carry TBS / TNT. 


So, come playoffs, we'll be unable to watch the Jazz.



(FWIW -- watching recorded shows on Fubo sucks)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

You might not be able to stream them all, but give Yahoo Sports streaming a look. A guy I work with watches a lot of Jazz games on there.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

PBH said:


> ugh. So games carried on TBS / TNT are not broadcast on AT&T Sports RockyMtn. Fubo doesn't carry TBS / TNT.
> 
> 
> So, come playoffs, we'll be unable to watch the Jazz.
> ...


Drop Hulu and pick up Directv Stream....about the same cost for both.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

W2U -- I'm paying $14/month for Disney Plus, Hulu, and ESPN+. It doesn't include Hulu Live. I'm not going back to DirecTV or Dish. They are just too expensive...


I found a website (TV247.us) that let me watch TNT live for free. 🤷‍♂️ 

I was able to have the World Series up on the big TV and the Jazz on my laptop. Worked out pretty well.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks like the Jazz aren’t the only team with a really stupid TV broadcast partner. Mark Cuban just paid $2.5 million to reduce the subscription cost of DirecTv Stream so Mavs fans can have a streaming option.

The NBA is a hot mess. Could you EVER imagine the NFL running into such an issue?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw it happen a number of years ago on the NFL but it doesn't happen very often just for the reason that they are on the national network channels. 

Right now in the sports world the Colorado Rockies and Denver Nuggets are blacked out on Dish TV due to their channels not coming to a agreement to broadcast their games.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> The NBA is a hot mess. Could you EVER imagine the NFL running into such an issue?


The NBA could learn a lot from the NFL. It's too bad that Mark Cuban isn't as philanthropic as Jerry Jones.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Right now in the sports world the Colorado Rockies and Denver Nuggets, _Utah Jazz, Sacramento Kings, Golden State Warriors_ are blacked out on Dish TV due to their channels not coming to a agreement to broadcast their games.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Fixed it for you. 

There might be others as well.

But if you live in China? You get all NBA games, except for the Celtics.




(the above statement may not be accurate.)



Again -- no way Jerry Jones would let this happen in the NFL.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> Again -- no way Jerry Jones would let this happen in the NFL.


You’re right! NFL owners like making immense amounts of money and act accordingly. The NBA could learn a lot.

Mark Cuban is awesome, BTW. I wish he’d run for President.


----------

